# What's your town tune?



## StrawberryArtist

One of my villagers (Maple) sang me the town tune from the town she last lived in, and I got curious. There's so many lovely songs out there. Is yours taken from something else? Or is is just something cool you made up? And why did you choose the one you have?

Mine is Laputa from Castle in the Sky. Castle in the Sky isn't necessarily my favorite Studio Ghibli movie, but I just think the song is beautiful.


----------



## Temari

Mine is Kaze ni Naru from the Studio Ghibli movie, "The Cat Returns"


----------



## Prabha

Sarias Song ~ Legend of Zelda


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

A slightly corrupted version of the New Leaf theme.


----------



## matcha

i literally just moved the little bars around until i found a tune that sounded decent enough to call my town tune, before that my town tune was 'A Cruel Angel's Thesis'.


----------



## Raven28

mine goes, "bum bum bum another one bites the dust" xD idk it sounded cool


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

the beginning to the tune of Bad Apple


----------



## oath2order

The Oath to Order from Legend of Zedla


----------



## OLoveLy

Part of your world from The Little Mermaid.


----------



## Tap Dancer

"Come As You Are" by Nirvana. I used it in WW and NL. I'll probably use it in future games, too.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

My main town is the ending theme from Hamtaro and my second town is Not Alone from Final Fantasy IX because it's my fav FF game, one of my favorite video game tunes and it's used in what I consider to be an awesome scene in-game..


----------



## the-mooseman

Prabha said:


> Sarias Song ~ Legend of Zelda



Same!


----------



## Miss_March

Mine is the Doctor Who music because I live in Galifrey of course ;P My cycling town tune is "At Last I See the Light" from Tangled XD but it sounds really pretty when the villagers whistle it.


----------



## Megan.

Mine is Umineko BGM -  Happiness of marionette. c:


----------



## Argent

The Avatar's Love from A:TLA. It used to be Oh No! by Marina & the Diamonds but I changed it a while ago. I'm tempted to go back now....


----------



## Orieii

Mine town tune is the song Lies by Big Bang. They're a Kpop group X3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cv3phvP8Ro


----------



## Inkbug

Mine is the Lillycove music from Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire. It used to be Royals before I needed a change.


----------



## Mignon

Prima Donna Girl by Marina and the Diamonds u wu
(though I am thinking of changing it up soon, it's been the same for months now!)


----------



## Seth Lios

My town tune is the intro to Bloody Tears from the Castlevania series.


----------



## Goop

Viridian forest theme!
Ha, get it, cause my town's name is Viridian?

hahahaha...​


----------



## PlasmaPower

I used to have Dark Pit's theme from Kid Icarus Uprising. Now it's set to The Legendary Air Ride Machine from Kirby's Air Ride.

I think I might set it to a section from You Will Know Our Names from Xenoblade.


----------



## MindlessPatch

Mines from the first opening song for Attack on Titan. Aha, I did it ages ago and I really like it and haven't changed it. I keep contemplating changing it to something from my favourite anime but I never do, maybe one day.


----------



## Skippeh

My town tune is the Old Spice Commercial Jingle.

I'm sure you all know what I'm talking about... xD


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Hm.


----------



## booshoe

Mine is a cut version of Song of Storms from Ocarina of Time....which kinda sounds like Saria's Song instead......too bad i can't add more notes....


----------



## snapdragon

The default town tune. I really enjoy it so I've kept it


----------



## Brain.Boy

Honestly mine was His World from Sonic '06. I'll admit the music was still awesome.
But now I made my own little "remix" of that, I sometimes call it "Our World". ^^;


----------



## SweetT

Mine was the pshycho theme song but I changed it to "Its a small world "


----------



## kendallrosee

I use the kill bill whistle.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

It used to be the Song of Healing from Majora's Mask, but right now it's the beginning of Eight Melodies from Earthbound/Mother 2.

Seeing as MM3D comes out in just over a week, maybe I should change it back...


----------



## PlasmaPower

I might change it to the first few notes of Meteor Herd from Sonic Adventure 2.


----------



## Castielle

Mine is the Tonari no Totoro theme song! 
Also, I love Isabelle's singing ♥


----------



## elliebeebee

Ponponpon by kyary pamyu pamyu


----------



## Mopache

I made a short version for the Pacific Rim main theme


----------



## loreiid

Tap Dancer said:


> "Come As You Are" by Nirvana. I used it in WW and NL. I'll probably use it in future games, too.



YUS


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988

mine is the dr mario theme


----------



## loreiid

My town tune is Twisted Nerve( the whistle song from kill bill) Nate always says his last town's tune is so beautiful itll make me cry, and then he sings the sailor moon theme song


----------



## infinikitten

Mine's the Junes jingle from Persona 4! I'm so happy when people recognize it, lol.

Someone I adopted from another town sings me the Song Of Storms occasionally and it's so nice~


----------



## deerlilac

The X-Files theme


----------



## Kaiaa

Spoopy Christe said:


> YUS



You're not in any trouble but note the Bell Tree Post Quality rules. If you agree with someone and don't have much to say, use the like button instead. Thanks! 

PS my town tune is the song Midna from Twilight Princess hums.


----------



## Maris82084

Pink: just give me a reason.  I love it


----------



## vbunny

oh that's easy! I'm also Majora's Mask hype so it's been Song of Healing! come to think of it... what would happen if I reversed the town tune? Y̶o̶u̶ ̶s̶h̶o̶u̶l̶d̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶d̶o̶n̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶.̶


----------



## kaiivee

mine is the first few notes of binks sake from one piece omg.


----------



## Mioki

Mine is Candy Candy by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu.

My cycle town has Fallen Angel by Aimee B. My sister's town has Butter Building from Kirby. Francine sings it sometimes, which makes me smile.


----------



## Marisska

Mine is the Harry Potter theme, so cool!


----------



## DarkFox7

Right now it's "Wouldn't It Be Nice" by The Beach Boys. But 99% of the time it's this one tune that I made up myself a long time ago. I'm more than likely going to switch it back to that again. I would post it but I'm at school and don't have my 3DS with me, so I'll post it later.


----------



## June

suteki da ne from ffx!


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

My town tune is Lugia's Song


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

bump


----------



## Viixen

Mine is the theme to Kikis Delivery Service.


----------



## Boobwyn

Mine is "For the First Time in Forever" from Frozen!


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

bump


----------



## Minene

gee by snsd ;w;


----------



## aliscka

Mine is "Avatar's Love" from ATLA!!


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

Boobwyn said:


> Mine is "For the First Time in Forever" from Frozen!



SAME


----------



## Ray-ACP

It's not very original, but mine is the song of storms from legend of zelda! I'll probably change it soon once I figure out what to change it to S =


----------



## Pietro:)100

It used to be let it go (why?) but now it's PonPonPon a few people who have visited sprinkle have noticed which made me feel happy  Funny thing is, I bought Dotty on here and when she moved in she said she couldn't stop singing Harajukus (Harajuku was her old town) tune. It was PonPonPon!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Mine is the My Little Pony theme.


----------



## Oakhaven

Mine is Moonlight Densetsu, the opening theme from Sailor Moon.


----------



## Amilee

on my main town its "Pink fluffy unicorns dancing on rainbows" 
i love it so much its so cute :3


----------



## talisheo




----------



## Milleram

Laverre City's music from Pokemon X/Y.


----------



## Henley

"The Funeral"


----------



## BlueWolf101

L's theme from Death Note.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

BlueWolf101 said:


> L's theme from Death Note.



I love Deathnote my friend told me about it and i finished it all in a matter of about 3 to 4 days


----------



## Pnixie

Mine is a random I made by myself


----------



## david bowie

kendallrosee said:


> I use the kill bill whistle.



:-O I think I'm going to use this.

I've been using a slightly altered version of the GameCube default. If I had my DS nearby I'd post the notes. Suffice it to say it's not very interesting.


----------



## Satu

My town tune is the melody of Kyary Pamyu Pamyu's PONPONPON. And my town's name is Ponpon lol


----------



## TomArrow

Mine is the victory music played when you deafeat a wild pokemon, classic lol


----------



## EconomicPig

Fairy Tail Main Theme, I should get a new one


----------



## Jamborenium

I change it often





but this is my current town tune



Spoiler: though I wish I could have this as my theme


----------



## Geneve

Mine is the Star Wars theme


----------



## skittlebee

Mine is the dwarves song from the first Hobbit movie =D


----------



## MagsyPies

Mine is the start of the first verse of Eyes on Me from FFVIII. Seems fitting for Balamb 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNefNLOHVYk


----------



## ecclesi-uh

Mine is the music that accompanies Christine's line "Say you love me every waking moment" in "All I ask of You" from Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Ryoshiko

I just changed mine today to the beginning of the Red Dwarf (British sci fi tv show) theme song the part that goes "It's cold outside, there's no kind of atmosphere"


----------



## Marisska

I have the Rugrats theme song in my second village, and I adore it! Check it out here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qL9FLBQEqQ

One of the best shows of my childhood!


----------



## pearly19

hahaha mine is pretty plan: twinkle twinkle little star

but I might change it to claire lune


----------



## MagicalCat590

Mine is "Here Comes The Sun" by The Beatles.


----------



## Shimmer

Mine is Jigglypuff's song c:


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Mine's the Elegy of Emptiness from The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask. It's been a tradition since Hollow in GC and Hoenn in WW.


----------



## kelsa

Saria's Song from Ocarina of Time


----------



## tae

my town tune is a kpop song. 

EXO- overdose

i REALLY want a bangtan song but can't find one


----------



## lithiumlatte

Mine is sweet dreams at the moment~  Sometimes it's pon pon pon ^^


----------



## Nimega

The ACNL main theme, but I may change it into a Zelda tune soon.


----------



## Bon Bonne

mine's the beginning of Pollyanna
but I rly want it to be... something else. I recently changed it from a Mega Man thing that I got bored of, but then realized I don't really want it to be Pollyanna either... >__>


----------



## honeymoo

Brooklyn Baby by Lana Del Rey, specifically, the part that goes 'they say i'm too young to love you/they say i'm too dumb to see"; reason, it came out the day I got ACNL and I couldn't stop playing it. I kept it because I love it and it gives me nostalgia from early summer last year.


----------



## Timegear

Mine is the main section of "Dont Lose Your Way" from Kill la Kill


----------



## PlasmaPower

I got the main theme from Sonic Mega Collection as my main theme now.


----------



## Moddie

The tune that plays in Pallet town in the Pok?mon series.


----------



## toxapex

Mine was Pollyanna from the Mother series last year, but  now it's the Onett theme from the same series


----------



## nard

sheik's theme yo


----------



## Hirosuka

Unravel by the anime Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## cosmic-latte

Horchata by Vampire Weekend!


----------



## bigger34

Mine is the theme song for Animal Crossing Gamecube.


----------



## trashbugs

mine used to be the sailor moon theme, but now it's the 'objection!' song from ace attorney!


----------



## kikiiii

mines the over the garden wall theme bc i am trash


----------



## oswaldies

Mines the sailor moon theme ♥


----------



## mynooka

It drives me crazy when I visit another person's town and hear their town tune, recognize the song but not know the name or where it came from.  I'm like "AHHHHHH!!  I know this!  I need to know this!"  I always feel like I failed when I have to ask the host what it is too. XD


----------



## Hoshi

I tried to make something original, but it always sounded bad. Right now I'm using A Place Where Wishes Come True (Clannad), from a tumblr blogger. I wanted something that sound pleasent to the ear and this was the one I liked the most.


----------



## starlite

mine is PONPONPON by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu!!! ^u^


----------



## HeyPatience

Mine is the Sailor Moon theme


----------



## GumCat

Tried to rip off MIA - paper planes since it has that cute little D A G progression but it sounds a little off haha


----------



## jacey.sunshine

mine is the regular  animal crossing start out tune  I really want a pretty one... I've heard some pretty nice ones out there too! I should really get around to changing it... it does pop up quite a bit actually!


----------



## Lucykieran

Mine is Hedwigs theme!!


----------



## nintendoanna

Harry Potter Theme Song, I especially like it when it's the hour thingy, (I'm great at explanations)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucykieran said:


> Mine is Hedwigs theme!!



WHAT OMG


----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri

I went with the Star Trek TV series theme...got into a Trek thing when Leonard Nimoy died...soo yep.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

In my main town, Elysia, the tune is the Moonlight Densetsu from Sailor Moon. 
My cycling town's tune is Zelda's Lullaby from OoT
and in my second town, the tune is February Air by LIGHTS


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak

The beginning of the steven universe theme :3


----------



## Nizzy

digital love by daft punk


----------



## MBaku

I'm not really sure where my town tune came from, but I've been using it since 2007.


----------



## emzybob1

Mine is a song from dragon age inquisition


----------



## Michiru-hime

I've got Song of Storms from LoZ OoT for my main town and then Game of Thrones opening song on my cycling town. 

I love Moonlight Densetsu!


----------



## HufflepuffCas

My town tune is the Harry Potter theme! ovo


----------



## KiwiCrossxing

Mine is the song of time from LoZ MM cx


----------



## Liseli

My town theme is Splash Free!, haha.


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak

The Steven universe theme! :3


----------



## Daveyx0

Totally original one for me :3 Simply came up with a very basic tune and now I love it too much to change it xD


----------



## Dinobro

LoZ Song of Storms

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kitkatpaddywak said:


> The Steven universe theme! :3



Can you PM me that SU theme? Sounds interesting


----------



## crispmaples

My town Tune is When You Wish Upon A Star.


----------



## PanickingTruffle

Mine is "Haunt" - Bastille. It's the chorus part where it's 'I'll, come, back, to haunt you, memories, will taunt you'
The amount of spaces required for that part is one more than what AC allows me. But, I still like it when I go up to my villagers and they start whistling Bastille.


----------



## peachy13

Saria's Song... haha so original, I know.


----------



## Duzzel

Riding along with the Zelda train, mine is Ballad of the Goddess from Skyward Sword.
Luckily it's not as easily recognized, and it makes a pretty quaint tune ~


----------



## nolifequeen

My town tune is the Sailor Moon opening song (original). It makes me so happy every time I hear it. *~*


----------

